# Cerise X Blaise



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

This will be my first spawning attempt. I am going to be breeding my HM cambodian butterfly male Blaise with my HM cambodian female Cerise.I really like this pair because I'll pretty much get 100% cambodian with some being butterfly and others not.Cerise looks to be an 8 ray female which will increase my chances of getting HMs in this spawn.
Here are a couple of pictures of the pair.

Cerise









Blaise









I started conditioning them today with some frozen brine shrimp.I'm going to be conditioning them for 2-3 weeks.This will give me time to finish setting up my spawn tank and to get my cultures ready.

As of right now my spawning tank is just a 10g tank with a 50w heater and a sponge filter. I plan to get everything else I need for it this weekend.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Nice pair! May I ask where you got them? Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!
I got them off Bettysplendens.com


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hope everything goes well!!! I may be on the list for a few females or even a pair if everything goes well.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks and sure thing DH. I'll be sure to remember to save a pair or some nice females for you.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

beautiful pair!!! i love the butterfly in the male what are the chances of getting some of the fry as butterfly to?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

LOVE them!!!! If you want to seell the fry I'd be interested in a breeding pair


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> beautiful pair!!! i love the butterfly in the male what are the chances of getting some of the fry as butterfly to?


 I'm not 100% sure but I know I should get some fry with the butterfly pattern,some with red fins,and others with multicolored fins.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> beautiful pair!!! i love the butterfly in the male what are the chances of getting some of the fry as butterfly to?


I'm not 100% sure but I know I should get some fry with the butterfly pattern,some with red fins,and others with multicolored fins.

Mr.V I'll be sure to add you to my list as well if all goes well.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

beat2020 said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I know I should get some fry with the butterfly pattern,some with red fins,and others with multicolored fins.


i would love a butterfly pair!!:-D:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a handsome couple!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks DQ!
Well conditioning is going really well and they both seem to be interested when I put their tanks next to each other.
I am going to be ordering my cultures tomorrow;I will be ordering vinegar eels,walter worms,and banana worms.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cool keep us posted can you take more pix?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Update:
Well my VE culture should be here tomorrow (Thanks 1fish2fish), and I plan to put the pair in the spawning tank on Monday.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Cerise looks exactly like my Jennifer!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Breeding Set-up*

Here's a picture of my breeding set-up.
The tank is a 10g.
In it are:








1 Cabomba plant
1 Marineland Stealth Visitherm 50w heater
1 Airstone (Will be upgrading to sponge filter soon)
1 Hurricane globe
1 Thermometer
2 Small sheets of bubble wrap for bubblenest


My cultures got held up somewhere when they were being shipped,but they should be here by Tuesday hopefully. I don't know if I should wait until my cultures get here or introduce the pair tomorrow or Monday. Thought/advice?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool!!

I have the same set-up!!

But, what are you using for the bubblenest place to be built?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm using two small sheets of bubble wrap,however they aren't in the picture because I added them after the picture was taken.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hmmm add a filter. I see an airstone but you should add a filter. Also you can add some plasti wrap to the top of the tank, makes the air inside nice and humid the way bettas like it.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm actually planning on getting one tomorow or Monday. I was going to use a DIY one but I can't find anything to weigh it down with :/
And I thought of using plastic wrap. I think we have some around the house.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

beat2020 said:


> I'm using two small sheets of bubble wrap,however they aren't in the picture because I added them after the picture was taken.


Ohh okay i see!! What!! does this plastic Bubble Wrap work?



MrVampire181 said:


> Hmmm add a filter. I see an airstone but you should add a filter. Also you can add some plasti wrap to the top of the tank, makes the air inside nice and humid the way bettas like it.


What do you mean by this? Put above the water level on the outside of the tank?



beat2020 said:


> I'm actually planning on getting one tomorow or Monday. I was going to use a DIY one but I can't find anything to weigh it down with :/
> And I thought of using plastic wrap. I think we have some around the house.


what is DIY?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've read that bubblewrap works very well because the males think that it's already a bubblenest.

The plastic wrap goes on top of the tank.

DIY means Do It Yourself.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

beat2020 said:


> I've read that bubblewrap works very well because the males think that it's already a bubblenest.
> 
> The plastic wrap goes on top of the tank.
> 
> DIY means Do It Yourself.


But if the male thinks its already a bubblenest he wont make one.:/ and thats not very good:/


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Actually the male would just add on to it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

beat2020 said:


> Actually the male would just add on to it.


Wow really i didnt think of that!! well i should try that


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yup
Here's an article about breeding and it talks about bubblenest sites http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=722


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

beat2020 said:


> Yup
> Here's an article about breeding and it talks about bubblenest sites http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=722


thanks!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I've decided I'm going to introduce the pair tomorrow.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sign me up for some fry!!! If you get any.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool!! ide love to see how the fry come out!!"


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I found these rocks outside and tested them with vinegar, and they're all right. So I tried to weigh down the sponge filter and it works,so I guess I will be using my DIY filter after all.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

beat2020 said:


> Well I found these rocks outside and tested them with vinegar, and they're all right. So I tried to weigh down the sponge filter and it works,so I guess I will be using my DIY filter after all.


Can you PM me how you make it?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

All you need to do is cut a hole in a clean sponge,and then insert your air line tubing. Then find something to weigh it down with and there.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup they're really cheap and easy to make.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Yup they're really cheap and easy to make.


but doest it blow bubbles instead of sucking in all the dirt and garbage?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yep the bubbles come out of the airline tubing and the debris gets stuck to the sponge.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's more important you get good guy bacteria on the spogne than cleaning out the gunk.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay cool!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well my VE came today and everything's looking good. Still no bubblenest but he keeps trying to get in the hurricane glass. I'm having a feeling he's the kind that won't build the bubblenest until the female is in the tank. 

Right now I'm uploading a video of the pair.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

cool i wanna see a video!!

Also mine wont build a bubblenest either, he keeps following the female around not even flaring much!!

So i think she is the kind to wait til there is a bubblenest and he is the kind to make a bubblenest after. 

But im giving them time!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxwxUZVVYM0


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

When are you planning on releasing her?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Not sure.
Maybe tomorrow evening but it all depends on their behavior. It's going to be a little tougher to decide since she's light colored and it seems the male is going wait until she's out to make a bubblenest. It's still early to tell though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

beat2020 said:


> Not sure.
> Maybe tomorrow evening but it all depends on their behavior. It's going to be a little tougher to decide since she's light colored and it seems the male is going wait until she's out to make a bubblenest. It's still early to tell though.


Are you sure its too early?

How long have they been introduced?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

They were introduced yesterday night.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Update:
Well I went to check on them and Cerise was swimming in the head down position,so I decided to release her. They both seem very gentle,no nipping or chasing yet.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Update:
Now Blaise is getting a bit aggresive but nothing too serious.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good thats normal!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Update:
Well no nest yet but Blaise seems to have calmed down.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

beat2020 said:


> Update:
> Well no nest yet but Blaise seems to have calmed down.


 Looks like you got a good pair


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah they're not really that aggresive. The only thing that's kinda worrying me is that he hasn't even started on a bubblenest :/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I once had a pair of fish living together in a large plastic tub (it ws meant for spawning but they seemed fine living in there together and never botherd each other) it had a ton of live and plastic plants and a heater. I did have the styro cup in there where the male stayed most of the time. Then after like two weeks I was about to leave for like an hour and out of no where she came head down fins clamped and the two began spawning. No nest at all. He balled up the eggs in a corner of the cup.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well nothing really happened overnight. Still no nest but both fish seem healthy(There's only one small nip in Cerise's anal fin).


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay actually now I think Blaise started on bubblenest overnight. There are some bubbles in the corner on the tank. Very small but hey it's a start haha


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I once had a pair of fish living together in a large plastic tub (it ws meant for spawning but they seemed fine living in there together and never botherd each other) it had a ton of live and plastic plants and a heater. I did have the styro cup in there where the male stayed most of the time. Then after like two weeks I was about to leave for like an hour and out of no where she came head down fins clamped and the two began spawning. No nest at all. He balled up the eggs in a corner of the cup.


It takes two weeks for your bettas to spawn?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I'm really worried now.
There is still no bubblenest and Cerise has a big chunk missing from her caudal fin. Any advice or tips?
I'm thinking about putting Cerise back in the Hurricane glass for more time. Thoughts?


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

If there's no nest started you may as well, right? Better safe than sorry, you can always put her back in later.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> It takes two weeks for your bettas to spawn?


No, it depends on the fish. Mine spawn within three days but this pair just lived with each other for that time. I really like these natural setups but should only be attempted by people whove bred bettas before. The pair has to be constantly monitered.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@MrVamp: okay i wont want to attempt it anyway!!

@beat2020:This is natural, this just happened to me: i released the female and she was bitting off all his fins and he was nipping at her bad and that was just yesterday, today i went out to buy some more school clothes and such and came back to see that he started a nest and it was so tiny, and now when i JUST NOW checked on them i seen that his nest is so wide and almost filling the wide range of the Half cup.

So dont worry. I knew when i released her there was going to be nipping but i didnt really KNOW until i observed and seen how mean they get until they settled down.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

So pretty much all that's been going on today is that the female hides behind the filter, and then as soon as she comes out the male chases her away back behind the filter. He doesn't seem to be interested in making a bubblenest at all,and I think the female is stressed now.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's what I thought about my Red VT pair but then he started a nest and a few hours later they spawned. Just leave them, the female can take a lot of abuse before being in serious trouble.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well the female is still getting chased and nipped at but she stopped hiding behind the filter. Still no nest.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'd say give them a day or two more then if no spawning, re condition. 

Do you have an IAL or BWE in the tank? IAL always makes my boys bubble nest.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

That's what I was thinking.

And unfortunately no  I was trying to get some BWE but I couldn't find any. If I have to re-condition though I'll definitely buy some IAL or BWE.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well it takes up to 3 days to make a bubblenest!! also i had that problem but now my male made the bubblenest and still shoos her away.

So i am just giving him time to be his perfectionist that he is!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I came home from school to find what looks to be a bubblenest.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

AWESOME!!! Another couple of days and there should be eggs


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well the male just kept being aggresive and he didn't work on his tiny bubblenest at all. So I pulled the pair and I might start conditioning again in a couple of days.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

how many days have they been in the tank together?


----------

